# my kittens are desperate to go outside!!



## poppy&sky (Oct 12, 2008)

My kittens are 5 months and me and my partner decided that we wouldnt let them go out untill after they are netured which is another month yet. we used to let them in the garden but as they have now grown they are constanly climbing and looking for ways to escape... they are constantly sitting at the front door crying to go out and one of them have even been to toilet outside the last time they were in garden. we try to let them out for a while but keep an eye on them but since the cold weather this has been a lot less. i know they have only got a month and then they can go out all the time but i hate to see them sittin by the door crying!! we spoil them to death so they have plenty of toys indoors but they still crave to go outside, any suggestions please xxx


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Well if you can get a cat lead (about £5 in pets at home) then you could try taking them out on that. If you have an unused (large) cage or rabbit run, then they might be able to get a bit of fresh air in that.
Or you could go outside with them and keep a close eye on them.


----------



## poppy&sky (Oct 12, 2008)

yea think ill just carry on lettin them out n just keep an eye on them as its not long till they get spayed now. thanks for the advice xx


----------



## TeZZa Staffs (Oct 18, 2008)

my 4 month old BSH is exactly the same! It was ok in the summer but now its hard when its dark and cold, 2 more months then i'll let him out, but only when i'm at home.


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Just watch out, they can get pregnant at this age!


----------



## TeZZa Staffs (Oct 18, 2008)

...sorry should have said 'he'


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

TeZZa Staffs said:


> ...sorry should have said 'he'


Still be carful hun, even though he can't get pregnant, doesn't mean he wouldn't want to wonder off to find a mate. Just try not to let him out for too long at any one time.

...oh just re-read your post... not a problem if you are keeping him in until he is neutered.


----------



## poppy&sky (Oct 12, 2008)

yea thats wha i worry about them gettin pregnant, not long now any ways they get spayed beginning of nov.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

helz said:


> Well if you can get a cat lead (about £5 in pets at home) then you could try taking them out on that. If you have an unused (large) cage or rabbit run, then they might be able to get a bit of fresh air in that.
> Or you could go outside with them and keep a close eye on them.


 That's exactly what I did, took their large crate outside and I bought harnesses for them both.

They are curious. Mine were exactly the same but in reality they really want and need to feel secure.

Only this morning we were in and out of the side door, the cats were in their outdoor pen, seemed logical to close the window to keep them safe in their pen.

That stressed them out so much I had to let them back into the house and keep them in the front room, while hubby loaded the van.

Both of them are a little stunned, lesson learned.

Sue


----------



## catlover (Aug 6, 2008)

helz said:


> Well if you can get a cat lead (about £5 in pets at home) then you could try taking them out on that. If you have an unused (large) cage or rabbit run, then they might be able to get a bit of fresh air in that.
> Or you could go outside with them and keep a close eye on them.


i'd love to do that, it's the only way i'd consider letting her out.

i actually bought one a few months ago, she made it clear in no uncertain terms there was no way that harness was going on her


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 14, 2008)

Our kitten is the same always scratching at the windows and she sits by the front door making lots of noise, she has tried to escape a few times. So today we bought her a harness so she could go in the back garden, well we got the harness on no problem opened the door she took one look outside and fled back into the house and hid in the corner! Poor thing just hope we havent traumatised her?


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Squirrel said:


> Our kitten is the same always scratching at the windows and she sits by the front door making lots of noise, she has tried to escape a few times. So today we bought her a harness so she could go in the back garden, well we got the harness on no problem opened the door she took one look outside and fled back into the house and hid in the corner! Poor thing just hope we havent traumatised her?


Oh no i'm sure she will be ok, when they are young, they often want to go out and explore, but get spooked by wind blowing, cars going by etc. I had that with my older kittens, however, I found my youngest felt quite safe outside because she was following her mum und uncles out there... we did not want her outside until she was spayed though.


----------

